# Now that it's getting chillier...



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

what do you where underneath your jersey/bibs? i dont want to get too hot but riding early in the morning was a bit chilly willy. i'm thinking arm/leg warmers but what about the chest area? is one of those base layer sleeveless tops sufficient? thanks


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Rode this morning at 7am. I had arm/leg warmers and a base layer under the jersey. It was cold at the start...but once I got going...I warmed up pretty nice. One of those thin windbreakers would have been nice.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

What do you mean by chilly? - it was 32 degrees when I left for work on Friday, and that's not even that bad. Chilliest day for my commute last year was 20 degrees, and that was the only day that I rode in December.

I was wearing bibs, an Underarmor shirt, a bike jacket, and gloves. I don't break out the long pants until it drops under 30 degrees, which I hope won't be for a few weeks.

I'm in New England, so I have to deal with large temp gradients. 

In the past I've had to stop to pack a layer into my backpack or take my gloves off.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tinman143 said:


> what do you where underneath your jersey/bibs? i dont want to get too hot but riding early in the morning was a bit chilly willy. i'm thinking arm/leg warmers but what about the chest area? is one of those base layer sleeveless tops sufficient? thanks


not free: tank-top style base layer. Craft, etc.

free: large Tyvek "Express Mail" envelope from the post office. Makes an excellent front windbreaker. Folds up smaller than any jacket will too :thumbsup:


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

sounds like a base layer is good enough for our 65 degree mornings for my chest (hmmm envelope sound nice n cheap heh).

nate, this is the socal section ;-)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tinman143 said:


> sounds like a base layer is good enough for our 65 degree mornings for my chest (hmmm envelope sound nice n cheap heh).


65  

sounds like you need to bulk-up your fatty layers 

after that, get a vest.

golden rule #1: 'don't dress for the first mile'


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> golden rule #1: 'don't dress for the first mile'


i'll keep this rule in mind


----------



## aosty (Apr 9, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> golden rule #1: 'don't dress for the first mile'


Unless it's a late afternoon ride....


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

*Craft tank top base*

Yesterday we did an all day ride down the San Gaberiel River trail from the 210 to the ocean. We started at 7:30 so it was cool, not cold. I can wear the craft base layer into the 80's and not be uncomfortable and it provides enough warmth for me if the mornings are in the high 50's low 60's. 

In the "winter" when it's 40's or colder I like wool. 

I also like those windbreaker/shell things too as they are easy to stuff in a jersey pocket when it warms up.

Chris


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

i wore a windbreaker on my descent today since i didn't finish my ride until just before sunset.

but i was fine with a short-sleeve jersey for the rest of the ride.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

just got some bellwether arm/knee warmers that are fleece lined. anyone know if fleece lined gets TOO hot for 50-60* temp?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tinman143 said:


> just got some bellwether arm/knee warmers that are fleece lined. anyone know if fleece lined gets TOO hot for 50-60* temp?


loves me some SoCal "cold weather" threads!


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

:ihih:


----------



## heytoyotaguy (Aug 9, 2009)

i bought a pearl izumi jacket that has zippers on the sleves to make it a vest when its not too cold. I tell you its the best money ive spent. I live near santa monica and my morning ride is from the top of a hill to the end of the bike path and back. The beach is ab out 40-50 degrees at about 6 am and with the wind chill its horrible but the jacket i bought breathes well and keeps me warm. i top off my outfit with a pair of fleece lined nouvara pants and some toe covers, and im all set. happy riding.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

This is the time of year that I break out the wool jerseys. A base layer (craft, defeet) with a wool jersey is perfect for most rides that start cold and finish 15 degrees warmer.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

the DeFeet Un D Flector Wind Vest is in expensive and folds up easily. I run hot so it's pretty much my normal bibs and jersey with arm warmers until the temps drop into the 30s. The Wind Vest is nice for fast descents, but Hollywood's advice is cheaper and just as effective.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Hollywood said:


> loves me some SoCal "cold weather" threads!



Yea pretty outrageous huh?? ROFLMAO


----------

